# Should race play a role in how the media reports crime?



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

"In the past year, a multitude of media bosses have publicly confessed to censoring black crime. Some of them proudly confess, and say that the censorship is for the public's benefit. Some of them even call critics "racists" for asking for accurate news coverage."

I'm curious to see what you guys have to say about this piece. Interesting, to say the least...

I'm not going to comment on it too much, cause the libtards will surely accuse anyone who does of being a racist, so here's the link to the article you can draw your own conclusions.

http://www.examiner.com/political-b...-race-play-a-role-how-the-media-reports-crime


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

If you didn't vote for obama for whatever reason; then, they've already labeled you a racist.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

All you have to do is look at the media circus in FL right now,
Al Not To Sharp just joined in to cause more shit.


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> It's the fucking POS PC liberal agenda. It's destroying this country....


Hey, don't be shy... let us know how you really feel. 

And, believe it or not it's even worse in the UK, they throw people in prison there for being "racist" if you criticize the immigration policy.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ken it already has in the UK.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

"Man suspected in multiple robberies may have been spotted in your neighborhood. Be on the alert for a man, wearing a red shirt, yellow hat, blue sneakers. Film, at 11"

Love it when the media deliberately leaves out certain, pertinent info.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

'If at first you don't succeed (at reporting the facts); lie and lie again'

or something like that....


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

mtc, I didn't think the "new" part of that article was that it's happening, but that people in the media are beginning to admit it and the extent to which they're admitting. The quote from the guy on the COPS show, about the 60/40-40/60 thing for example, I found very interesting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

If race is important in the story then it should be part of the story. The bank was robbed by a W/M with red hair or the bank was robbed by a B/M. The police are looking for a 6 foot light skinned Hispanic. I don't see racism in any of these. If someone is involved in an accident and stays at the scene then race doesn't matter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

OCKS said:


> If race is important in the story then it should be part of the story. The bank was robbed by a W/M with red hair or the bank was robbed by a B/M. The police are looking for a 6 foot light skinned Hispanic. I don't see racism in any of these. If someone is involved in an accident and stays at the scene then race doesn't matter.


I remember the _Boston Globe _reported a story of a bank robbery several years ago, and their PC auto-correct bit them in the ass when the story said "The suspect escaped in a late model African-American Camaro".


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

OCKS said:


> If race is important in the story then it should be part of the story. The bank was robbed by a W/M with red hair or the bank was robbed by a B/M. The police are looking for a 6 foot light skinned Hispanic. I don't see racism in any of these. If someone is involved in an accident and stays at the scene then race doesn't matter.


I agree. Especially if the criminal is still on the loose, an accurate description could save lives.



Delta784 said:


> I remember the _Boston Globe _reported a story of a bank robbery several years ago, and their PC auto-correct bit them in the ass when the story said "The suspect escaped in a late model African-American Camaro".


That is hilarious....


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Boy Set On Fire: Missouri Police Search For Two Suspects In Possible Hate Crime*

Two teenagers allegedly attacked a 13-year-old boy and set him on fire with gasoline in what police in Missouri are investigating as a possible hate crime.
The eighth grader was walking home from Kansas City's East High School around 3 p.m. last Tuesday when he noticed two older teens following him, KMBC reports.
"And they rushed him on the porch as he tried to get the door open," the boy's mother Melissa ****told KCTV. "One of them poured the gasoline, then flicked the [lighter], and said, 'This is what you deserve. You get what you deserve, white boy'."

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/05/teenagers-set-boy-on-fire_n_1320993.html


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Where is the outrage? Where is Obama saying if this boy were his son, he'd look like him?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Are they going to stop reporting suspects names too? Because names like Teshawn and Jamal are kind of a give-away.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

cc3915 said:


> Where is the outrage? Where is Obama saying if this boy were his son, he'd look like him?


Black on white crime is never a hate crime, just ask the family of Mark Belmore.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

The media and Hollywood liberals love the race card.

This uneducated post was supplied by Will Smith, the same person who told Barbara Walters that Ronald Reagan created AIDS in order to get rid of black people.










What Mr. Smith is obviously unaware of or content with ignoring is that the girl that dumped flour on Kim Kardashian was never arrested at the scene and on Monday Ms. Kardashian will be filing a criminal complaint in LA District Court and the other party will be most likely be summoned into court. This is merely a publicity ploy by an arrogant limousine liberal.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

The Wichita Murders or Massacre in 2000 or a prime example, if you even heard of them.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

it's actually a pretty stupid policy by liberal media.

anyone with have a brain knows if the perpetrators race is left out of the news it means their black !!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> The Wichita Murders or Massacre in 2000 or a prime example, if you even heard of them.


http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/notorious_murders/classics/carr_brothers/index.html


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Part of the problem is how do we hold the media accountable for their actions?

There are ways but not enough people are willing to take the extra step. Even those of us that try to find alternative sources for news and info it is extremely hard. I can not think of one major media source that does not on occasion slant facts, heavily edit stories, favor sides, or just down right make up stuff.

I find if you read the same story from multiple sources and sift through you can finally come up with what more than likely is the truth.

More and more media outlets publish opinionated stories rather than hard line news and facts. Journalism in its true sense is slowly disappearing. Amateurs use twitter, blogs, Wastebook and other social outlets and claim to be the "press" or a "reporter"

Everyone thinks they are an "expert" and call it how they see it without even going investigating. It is all about ratings, profits, fame, and audience influence


----------

